# Struts for sentra spec-v



## live2ro11 (Jun 6, 2006)

i bent my front right strut on my 04 Spec V, and i was wondering what is a good strut to get to replace it?? and what is the best website to find it..


----------



## AZNBOi (Mar 1, 2007)

live2ro11 said:


> i bent my front right strut on my 04 Spec V, and i was wondering what is a good strut to get to replace it?? and what is the best website to find it..


ya can get nismo's strut if ya want cuz i have one on my 1.8s 06 and it works very well just da price has bit higher 
i got it for leeparts.com, but if ya want ya can go to nismoparts.com they r cheaper than leeparts of few dollars and dat's wut i found after i got mine lol


----------

